

Erlang code worth reading - kaeluka

Hey, everyone.
I'm just trying to learn some erlang, I'm working through Joe Armstrong's "Programming Erlang", which I like quite a lot, so far.
BUT it would be nice to have some real world code to read as well. As I am not much more than a beginner in functional programming, this would benefit me greatly. 
So, my question is: what are noteworthy pieces of free erlang code on the internet? Does anyone have suggestions? thanks!
======
evanlh
I haven't done anything with Erlang in a while but perhaps these will help:

ErlyWeb, a web server/framework: <http://code.google.com/p/erlyweb/>

ejabberd, a chat server: <http://www.ejabberd.im/>

MochiWeb, a library for building lightweight HTTP servers:
<https://github.com/mochi/mochiweb>

CouchDB, a document oriented database: <http://couchdb.apache.org/>

RabbitMQ, messaging middleware: <http://www.rabbitmq.com/>

~~~
kaeluka
I am just checking out CouchDB - looks _awesome_ so far. LOTS of possibilities
I didn't realize until now. The official book/documentation (even though it's
slightly outdated) is free and recommended.

------
nemik
Modifying the routing mechanisms (creating my own exchange type) on RabbitMQ
was where I cut my teeth on Erlang years ago. RabbitMQ is a great example of
how little Erlang code is needed to produce something reliable with immense
functionality.

Likewise the Mochiweb HTTP server is another great example.

All the best, it's such a beautiful language/environment.

~~~
kaeluka
Thanks, it really seems to be beautiful so far, I was expecting a not so
beautiful and much more clumsy language. Don't know, how I ended up with this
opinion. The erlang shell is very nice as well (but I know the concept from
Lisp/clojure already)

------
aonic
I've been checking out Chicago Boss to get involved with Erlang on the web
front.

Chicago Boss is an open-source web framework inspired by Rails and written in
Erlang. <http://chicagoboss.org/projects/chicagoboss/wiki>

Looks like a nicely coded and laid out project.

